# GYM Playlist



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hey could'nt find a post about this so thought i would start one what type of music really gets you motivated whilst exercising?????????? i have been going to the gym just over a month now and just used music on my phone which varies but i know i need to make a playlist.... im thinking lots of 80's music *


----------



## toni (Feb 16, 2012)

I haven't been to the gym in a hot minute but this is my playlist:

E.T-Katy Perry and Kanye
Tonight - Enrique
Stronger - Kanye
DJ Got Us Falling in Love - Usher
Hold It Against Me - Britney Spears
Criminal - Britney Spears
Dance, Dance - Fallout Boy
Sexy Bitch- Akon
Runaway - Maroon 5
Ayo Technology - 50 Cent
Just Like Heaven - The Cure
N***as in Paris - Jayz and Kanye
Like a G6 - Far East Movement
Without You - George Lamond
I'm a Believer - Smash Mouth

That is all I can think of right now. Hope it helps.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff

GWAR - Immortal Corruptor

NWA - Natural Born Killer

Anthrax's cover of Phantom Lord

Megadeth - Holy Wars (first 3 minutes)

Eminem - The Way I Am

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name Of

Spice 1 - Born To Die

White Zombie - Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks and Cannibal Girls

Geto Boys - Still

Anything that gets me angry


----------



## crayola box (Feb 16, 2012)

Here you go: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83625&highlight=exercise+playlist


----------

